# Anglican Leaders feared dead in Iraq



## Steve Owen (Oct 8, 2005)

I picked this up from a UK website.


> Main Anglican leadership in Iraq feared dead
> 07-Oct-2005 (20:06)
> 
> The entire lay leadership team of the main Anglican church in Iraq is presumed to have been killed after they failed to return from a church conference in Jordan, according to sources in Iraq.
> ...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 8, 2005)

I wish we heard more about Christians in the ME and particularly those who are middle eastern and become Christians.

Blade


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 8, 2005)

In another report on the incident, the Baghdadi Anglicans were asked about religious motivation for such a disappearance. In this case they said it appears unlikely. The stretch of road in the western reaches of the country is notoriously lawless, particularly now that there is no more vigorous policing. Persons may be targeted if they have a nice car, or appear well-heeled.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 8, 2005)

We should pray that God will grant a strong and just government to the people of Iraq. It might mean we could get out of there sooner too.


----------

